# Pixie at 5 months-already!



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't believe my little sweetie pie is 5 months already!! We went to the groomer today and she looked so pretty when I picked her up. Her coat is getting longer and I actually know how to keep the knots under control now. She's 4 pounds so she may hit 6 or even 7-who knows!! Hubby is on TDY now but he got to come home for a quick visit a few weeks ago and he loved her to pieces. He can't believe how much she's grown since we first got her. She's been so much fun and is really such a good dog. The dreaded spay is our next bridge to cross. Hope all of you are doing great.

Beth and Pixie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is so bloody cute!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Pixie is just precious!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

She is so cute and just _looks_ like a Pixie!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!! That is the most precious little bit of a thing!! I could just love her to pieces!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ohhh I love that sweet little face. She looks like she NEVER does anything wrong. Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How gorgeous she looks! I love the heart in her topknot!

Kathie


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

She's such a cutie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Be still my heart. She is a living doll!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What a sweet little princess you have!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh goodness she is a doll!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Waaaay too cute! OMG!
Carole


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pixie is PEEEEERRRTTTTYYYYY! :baby:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Pixie looks great! Isn't it amazing how quickly they grow? The only thing faster then kids! Puppies.....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhh! What a dear little cutie pie!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, what an adoable little doll she is!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

She is adorable. Love those dark almond ears!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my Goodness Beth!!!! She is absolutely adorable!!! I think that her name is absolutely perfect! She looks like a little pixie!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

She is a CUTIE PIE, for sure


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beth she is soooo adorable, more pictures please.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

She is a cutie patootie! Adorable face. Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pixie is precious......I'm in love :biggrin1: 
They grow up so fast!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

She is too cute for words.
Have fun with her.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Beth
What a lovely picture! Thank you for sharing it. Pixie is as delightful and pretty as she was when she was a tiny little Beanie Baby size! I love the little brownish ears and the bright eyes. Not a mouth or tear stain in sight! What do you feed her? She's clearly well-loved. Where'd you get the cute heart clip?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Maya and everyone. Saydee is a pretty little girl too. Remember that we just arrived back from the groomer-so don't be too impressed about the lack of tear stains. Strangely enough, they seem to come and go for some unknown reason. I feed her a mix of Wellnes super 5 puppy and Life's Abundance. I was trying to give a bit of yogurt because I heard it helped, but she's a real carnivore and doesn't like anything unless it's meaty. The heart is a barrette the groomer put on her. She did a top knot first with a little elastic, than the barrette. I realistically expect it to be out soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my! What a great photo of little Pixie! She sure has grown! I love her brown hair. If you love it too, just make sure the groomer always knows not to trim that because it will not grow back. 


Your little girl is growing up and looks sooooooo pretty! 

I'm not sure what the initials were in reference to your hubby. Did you mean he is on tour of duty??


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep Marj, tour of duty-not my favorite...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gosh, that must be challenging! Courage to you and the family until your dear hubby gets home for good.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

OMG, cutest dog ever! I can see why people like the light colored havs, you can really see their expressions very clearly. They DO seem to smile more than some other breeds, don't they? It's still up in the air, but I think fate has a black hav in store for us....


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Ohh, what a little darling!

Suzy


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Linus says, "Hi"! He is now 7 months--the days seem to fly by. I have a question about Pixie's grooming. Does your groomer cut the hairs that grow out of the top of her nose/snout? Linus's hairs seem to grow straight into his eyes. I can put the other hairs in a topknot, but the ones that grow on the top of his nose do not reach anything but to poke him in the eye. 

Karen


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello Linus and Karen!!!
I just looked at Pixie's face and she trims the eyes closely, then trims about half way down her snout. She hasn't gotten anything other than the feet, hiney and face cut yet. I'm sure when her coat starts coming in more, I'll have it trimmed too. I know many don't touch the eye hair, but she definitely looks much neater and cleaner when she's trimmed. I wouldn't attempt to try and do anything other than brush her daily and give her a bath. I try and take her every month to the groomer. 
How much does Linus weigh now?? How about a recent pic please!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

michi715 said:


> What a cutie!


thanks Michelle.
I was looking at Guapo's playdate pics and I think our dogs look alot alike.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Some recent photos of Linus. 

I think he is about 4 pounds at 7 months. He was 3 pounds about a month ago when he was in at the vet. The one with him standing in front of a leaf sort of shows he is still on the "small side".


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You guys win for teeniest munchkin!! He is so adorable.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linus is too cute for words!! What a face. How could you possibly get angry at that face? You're doomed, you know that don't you? ound:

I see you got a pumpkin with 'warts'! EEEEEWWWWWWWW!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

My son chose that pumpkin because he felt sorry for it and thought no one would buy it. He sounds like someone who will grow up and rescue animals! 

The problem with Linus being so small is that we can't really do things like the dog park and real walks. He only goes a while and wants to be carried. He, of course, cannot stay up with our bigger dog, Luke. But...boy is he just so darn fun and cute. My mom says he seems like a Disney character!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

oh my god she's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

My goodness....how do either of you get anything done with these cutie pies? Linus and Pixie are sweet teeny munchkins :biggrin1:


----------

